# Weather by WAP



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are going to greece this August and I would like to know if there are any way to know the wetaher forecast (wind) by the mobile phone using wap technology.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Navtex could be very helpful with gale warnings etc. For more accurate information you need to register at Poseidon Weather System, where you don''t need wap technology, see website: www.poseidon.ncmr.gr/


----------

